# New pics of my pretty car.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah this might be considered of a cross post, but I wanted everyone here to see my pretty car

So bitch if you feel the need to

Member's Rides Link


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, so thats what people do to their cars in Louisiana?!?!?!


LOL J/k Jake

Did you get your front end fixed yet-- I hope so- you had those pictures posted like in Febuary man- you sent me those when I sent you those ones of my gauges!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I took those pic this weekend. No I still haven't found a front end I'm just going to get a aftermarket one with the little lip down at the bottom once I got the cash for a paint job. Until then it's a nice sleeper effect


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What was that one that you found before-- remember the black one with the rb26dett in it?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah that's the one. I forget who makes it but do a search for it and Ballitzik told me where to buy it


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I told you were to buy it it is from MSA Auto. I'm just being an ass sorry.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh lol I thought Ballitzik did. Well credit goes to you then. Thank you much. Sorry for the mistake


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

the only bad thing is I wonder what it's going to look like with my bottom trim pieces. Once I get it painted it will be all black but maybe I should take the small ones off the fenders so it would flow a little more nicely and leave the door trim on.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sweet car. I wish mine was that color........ :cheers:


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

my poor 56k modem just got a work out, make your pix smaller!!
your car looks good, dunno about the guy sittin in it tho. maybe some skimpy bikini models next time???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Possibly about the models

Make my pics smaller!? Never


Thank [email protected]


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I really want to paint mine silver- Im already sick of black- black is cool, but im sick of washing it once every two days and plus when we sprayed it the bottom of the doors turned out a little thin. Plus in FL, Black is a shitty color- especially with no a/c-lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I really want to paint mine silver- Im already sick of black- black is cool, but im sick of washing it once every two days and plus when we sprayed it the bottom of the doors turned out a little thin. Plus in FL, Black is a shitty color- especially with no a/c-lol


 White is a crappy color to have here in the winter.......  One of you guys wanna trade a black Z for a white one , then?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

if you put the a/c back in it and fix the hg-- oh wait- yours has the ugly lights---HELL NO!!!!! lol

Hey did I tell you I hooked my afc and rsm up?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> if you put the a/c back in it and fix the hg-- oh wait- yours has the ugly lights---HELL NO!!!!! lol
> 
> Hey did I tell you I hooked my afc and rsm up?


 The ugly lights? , you mean the classic 280-style rear tailights?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no, not the 280z tailights. Im talking about the ones that only come on white Z31s that are in Denver Colorado....LOL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

pw3nd  South rocks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You know Im joking-LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm faster than both of you.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah yeah yeah talk your crap and go home. Ya e-thug


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah yeah yeah talk your crap and go home. Ya e-thug


Bwahaha. Fo sheezy mah sneazy.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm faster than both of you.


And I'm faster then you.

Well if my car would start I would be.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

car won't start?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> car won't start?


My alternator fried itself and I am doing ALOT of work on it  .


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well come on write another thread and tell us EVERYTHING your doing to it. I'm interested now


----------

